
Single-Dose Gene-Replacement Therapy for Spinal Muscular Atrophy - stablemap
http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa1706198
======
stablemap
I don’t like to link to closed journals but the extract and video seem to get
the point across.

